# Please look at my girlfriends results



## samseo (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm writing on behalf of my girlfriend whom I suspect has Hypothyroidism. She is 28 years old.

She had half of her Thyroid removed back in 2007 and was put on Levothyroxine for a few years until she got her thyroid "stimulated" to grow by her doctor and was taken off the medication. A few years ago. However, she's been experiencing some symptoms recently.

*Main Symptons:*
Headache and sickness after eating lunch. Breakfast is ok as is dinner, but lunch is a problem. 
Weakness
Loosing hair
Feels cold a lot.

My gf is Russian and I'm British and we both live in Bangkok, Thailand, not the ideal situation to go about curing a chronic condition so I'm looking for some online opinion of her hormone results before we go to the endocrinologist.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

our girlfriend is hypothyroid based on her FT-4 and FT-3 and probably should be on a dose of levothyroxine. 50mcg to start and re-lab in 6 weeks.


----------



## samseo (Nov 18, 2017)

We went to see the endocrinologist today and apparently her results are normal and is not hypo.

She suggested she might be anaemic and we had a blood test. Her haemoglobin is 10.7


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Low range of lab range and symptomatic does indeed mean hypo. An obgyn would agree.

The iron supplement may provide a little relief but not likely raise her FT-4 and FT-3 levels.


----------

